

Why Nonprofits Are More Like Businesses Than You Realize - jseliger
http://blog.seliger.com/2012/09/02/why-nonprofits-are-more-like-businesses-than-you-realize/

======
Spooky23
Non profits are businesses, they just don't generate profit as an
organization.

For example, Many human services non-profits are structured like fast food
joints -- the Executive Director makes $150k, and the people delivering
services make $35k or volunteer.

------
djt
For charity non-profits it can be a double edged sword too as being seen as a
business can negatively impact donations.

